# Started my background today



## shamat (Mar 1, 2014)

So I thought I'd give it a shot and have a go making my own background for one of my enclosures. Here's stage 1 done. Now to wait for the glue to dry, then more sculping before applying the mortar. 

I'm pretty happy so far given its my first ever attempt. 

Happy to get and feedback or advice


----------



## 0Kms0 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks really good, i'm liking the ledge! What kind of reptile have you got going in there?


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. That's going to being impressive. 

Only tip I have is look up how to paint. There's a trick about painting on different angles to make a shadow affect. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I hope it works out. I've seen a few you tube videos on how to paint these, but I'm no Picarso. 
This is for my 4' enclosure my juvenile Bredli python is in. I plan to move it to a bigger enclosure in the near future and will probably use this for some beardies. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 2, 2014)

Stage 2 almost complete with 2 layers of mortar down and one to go. Then to start painting in the detail.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 2, 2014)

Love it love it love it. Great work so far.


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 2, 2014)

amazing


----------



## shamat (Mar 3, 2014)

Decided to make a hide with the left over foam. Here it is after the first coat of mortar.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2014)

Pond sealer will make cleaning a lot easier.


----------



## shamat (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes pinefamily. I plan on several coats of sealer, but will add a little coloured sand for texture and amore realistic effect.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2014)

Get pondsealer not pondtite. Pondtite has a shinier finish.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks. I suppose you can get that from Bunnings? 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFox (Mar 4, 2014)

The crommelins clear pond sealer is great. Not to shiny and available at bunnings. 






The trick is to apply multiple thin coats to avoid 'ghosting' of it gets too wet. 

Your background is looking really good so far. Some greys, pale yellows and greenish shade will make it look like a real sandstone cliff face.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 4, 2014)

That's the one I was talking about. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 5, 2014)

Started another hide today using some left over bits and pieces. Completely different design. I quite like the gaping opening in front with recessed wall.


----------



## shamat (Mar 6, 2014)

Initial detail and first coat of shading colour on. Can't believe how well this is turning out. Absolutely pleased as punch!


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 6, 2014)

looks sick cant wait to see it finished


----------



## shamat (Mar 7, 2014)

More texture and shading added. Only highlights and several coats of sealer to go.


----------



## RATT351 (Apr 8, 2014)

Totally awesome well done


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 28, 2014)

i wish i could get mine to look like that hahaha

great work there bud


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 11, 2014)

What type of paint have you used? is the sealer very sticky when you apply it? I was just thinking of painting mine then applying sealer over the top and as i apply the sealer throwing on some kritter's crumble to add to the texture of it all???


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 15, 2014)

be mindful that adding 'texture' (even sand) can make cleaning hard. think hygiene first, aesthetics second. by the time you add branches/ foliage etc and considering that it will be in a 'box' that will mean its only seen from the front then the untextured surface isn't such a big concern.

drybrushing high and lowlights on your last paint layer will make it look textured without the physical issues


----------

